# its lonely in here



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

but i will do my part and wait it out as long as i can


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

time keep on slippin, slippin, slippin into the future


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 7, 2004)

Where is everyone? I'm getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

i gotta go eat 

oh yeah What up JS


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 7, 2004)

What's up Nate, I'm off to work bro...take care.


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

C'ya Js


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

Tick tock,tick..........tock >crickets chirping< tick .......... tock  -_-


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 8, 2004)

HELLO CAN U HEAR ME NOW


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

since you type in caps "YES I CAN"


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 8, 2004)

HOW THE HELL CAN U HEAR ME TYPING


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

i have an overly sensitive set of ear drums.......duhhh :blink:


----------



## jack hust (Jan 8, 2004)

im here but it  is quite around


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

i'm back, maybe today will be a lil more exciting <_<


----------



## Friggemall (Jan 8, 2004)

Everytime I come over, I'm the only one here.  I showered and everything?


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

i'm always the only one here, is it me you guys are avoiding like the plague?


maybe thats why my mom kept me in the basement all the time. But i was'nt alone, i played with crickets, mice and pill bugs.....my shadow was the only real person i could talk with, the bugs were always arguing and would tell me to stay out of their business. I was afraid of the king pill bug cause he would always wink at me and give me a weird smile, my shadow would always run and hide from me cause mom never let me take a bath unless it was in a mud puddle, but i found a leaky pipe, it was rusty and gave me an infection when i tried to eat it, those damn crickets are always making racket, during the day theres a little ray of light that warms me up and the mice gather the pill bugs and play volley ball with em, it's entertaining for a while, until the light goes away, after that i wait for the thumping of mom and dad wrestling in their bedroom, i know they're wrestling cuase dad always says you like that, you want more, does that hurt, and Mom always makes alot of noise and asks for god alot, maybe god is a good wrestler, yeah.. i bet he is.


ok i'm done aimlessly babbeling, i've wasted enough time.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

what up nate i am here. whats crack a lackin?

i am affraid of my parents basement


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

holy shit is there really someone here? or is it just another voice in my head.......No you shut up! i'm talkin to someone here........I think


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

stop laughing at me, i'm on the edge man.......on the breaking point of insanity......cause of the dark and the pil bugs i had to eat!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

there there, there there you'll be ok nate


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

who's this Nate guy?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

ok which one are you? what are all personalities your names?


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

whtat the hell are you talking about......Personalities???


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

i thought maybe the basement thing was traumatizing enough to create multiple personalities. 



you asked who is this nate guy.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

well, who is he?



stop fucking with me


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

WTF???


you are confusing the shit out of me.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

and you are?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

your daddy say hello son


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

then you're the one upastairs wrestlin with my mom.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

yes son every night


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

well thats ok, she's actually my step mom, and in case you have'nt noticed.......she's tranny :lol:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

thats what she told you. thats the truth though


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

you're the one hittin the tran bro.......hows it feel


----------

